# Temporary Dream - 50G from Miracles



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Not much to show, but just to give status update 

Decided to go smaller, before I will figure out next tank. Here is the 50G eurobraced with as always high quality tank from Miracles and sump in the basement
The light is 23W 6500K (waiting for the razor), but looks good. Some corals are under care of my friend Alex. I know , many people ask him to sell them...
For now, I have Flame Angel, 2 Leopard Wrasses (both females for now). Somebody going to be hurt, if one of them will not change a sex later 
Here is my old grandma. I am planing to get some designer clown, but prices are to high for them. As always, I can not understand, why I sold my clowns...





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks nice Greg! Dibbs on that tank in a couple of months...


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

very nice sig!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thmh said:


> very nice sig!


I do not believe you :you just trying to be polite 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol Greg Im second if Jeff pass on the tank when you decide to sell it which it can be anytime


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Psh I was talking about the tank very sexy tank! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

thmh said:


> Psh I was talking about the tank very sexy tank!
> 
> PEWPEW!


Yes Greg I dont believe him neither he is just trying to be polite as you say


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Greg,

That tank makes your living room look big.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Yes Greg I dont believe him neither he is just trying to be polite as you say


what a hater alex! it is a nice set up! lets see how long he will have this for!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

He'll keep this tank...for a sump in his 'future' build.... lol


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

sweet build!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

looks great sig!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Wife told me that she hates this tank and wants old one back 

but for now waiting for a Razor LED and stock it slowly. Alex was kind enough to lend PAR38 for now. [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/picture004ve.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> Wife told me that she hates this tank and wants old one back


This is all the reason you need to go full steam ahead with the planning of your new mega-tank


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> This is all the reason you need to go full steam ahead with the planning of your new mega-tank


The only problem, that I can not decide what I want. 
Looks like I can not enjoy what was achieved and must get a new project.
Theoretically, after my previous 150G beauty, there is not much that I can do, assuming reasonable amount of money. 
and humidity, which can kill your house without proper ventilation

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Get a dehumidifier! Gotta empty it everyday tho


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You can run a line from the dehumidifier so the extracted water runs to a drain or even out to the garden. Then you won't have to empty the reservoir at all.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

A little blue birdy told me your going wall to wall tank build  beeebeee chugga chugga let's get this train moving sig.!!!! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thmh said:


> A little blue birdy told me your going wall to wall tank build  beeebeee chugga chugga let's get this train moving sig.!!!!
> 
> PEWPEW!


that is what wife wants, but I am kinda suspicious about it 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

sig said:


> that is what wife wants, but I am kinda suspicious about it


I think your wife is enabling your obsession...you're sooo lucky!!

Build a tank to replace your windows...salt water makes a good insulator.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rickcasa said:


> I think your wife is enabling your obsession...you're sooo lucky!!
> 
> Build a tank to replace your windows...salt water makes a good insulator.




*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

lol wall to wall......your one lucky man sig!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

BTW this thread is proof that this next new tank will actually happen in the near future...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ohh boy.

Im tagging along, The 50 will last another month. 

WHen the wife says i dont like it, Its time to go.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Sig...rumour has it you have some new additions to your artwork.....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

this one is to small to new additions  Need bigger one

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

wall to wall - wow- tagging along - let's get the ball rolling on this one!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

liz said:


> wall to wall - wow- tagging along - let's get the ball rolling on this one!


sorry. no wall to wall any more. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> sorry. no wall to wall any more.


That's because the wall is being removed first


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Sig...rumour has it you have some new additions to your artwork.....


Yes got few additions this weekend, but I do not have a light yet 

Got 2 Onyx Clowns - at least store owner calls them so 

Got beautiful hammer and very nice elegance, *but nothing helps* - *Wife continues to call me names for selling old tank. *







*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow just upgrade already...... I know your just hoarding atm and will surprise us with a huge tank soon! ^_^ 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

sig said:


> Yes got few additions this weekend, but I do not have a light yet
> 
> Got 2 Onyx Clowns - at least store owner calls them so
> 
> Got beautiful hammer and very nice elegance, *but nothing helps* - *Wife continues to call me names for selling old tank. *


Your wife is awesome. The fact that she wants a bigger tank is even more awesome.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Your wife is awesome. The fact that she wants a bigger tank is even more awesome.


She does not know prices and cost to maintain it, that's why she is happy 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

sig said:


> She does not know prices and cost to maintain it, that's why she is happy


Sounds familiar!

Quit messing around Greg. Where's the 2500g tank you're planning?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Ordered new tank today.  this will be sold as new will be ready
potential buyers can bring deposit 
Please close the tread ( by some reasons, I do not see this option for my ID)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

WTF?.....lol. This will be.....Interesting......


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Taipan said:


> WTF?.....lol. This will be.....Interesting......


you act surprised as if this day would of never came


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It was inevitable. Surprised at how FAST. lol (He's planning his next, next build now.)


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

sig said:


> Ordered new tank today.  this will be sold as new will be ready
> potential buyers can bring deposit
> Please close the tread ( by some reasons, I do not see this option for my ID)


Is it going to be another tank made my Miracles? Don't keep us in suspense - What size will it be?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

for sure it is Miracle. combing price and quality, I decided for myself it is much cheaper to get from Miracles, than

carry 300lbs tank from the store >>> water inside>>> water out >> carry back to the store.

carry second 300lbs tank from the store >>> water inside>>> water out >> carry back to the store >>> to be told that I cheap person in the end

I better will go with Miracles. It is sometimes difficult to get them in timely manner, but at least I never had problems with prices and quality of the tanks. This is a fifth custom made from them

It will be small tank for now ~ 85G.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

sig said:


> for sure it is Miracle. combing price and quality, I decided for myself it is much cheaper to get from Miracles, than
> 
> ....
> 
> It will be small tank for now ~ 85G.


Are you missing a 0 between the 5 and the G?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goldfish said:


> Are you missing a 0 between the 5 and the G?


I am not . It will be also temporary, but for a few months 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

temporary tank, permanent wife 
Is the dog permanent also?


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Greg

Just 85G? What is the size?

D


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

36x30x18 almost cube

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

It's going to be nice I like those dimensions


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

The man changes displays like I change corals  .....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

don't you mean your underwear? 8)


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

You're a machine. Our new baby stalled my build so I need your mojo to kick start it back in gear.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Are you going with the same lighting? The Maxspect Razor? I got mine and it is sweet!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

liz said:


> Are you going with the same lighting? The Maxspect Razor? I got mine and it is sweet!


yes, I do. that is why I did not order 36x36. Hopefully, I will be OK with 1 fixture on the 36x30 (24 dept is designed for this light)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, you should be ok if you put it high enough as you want the spread being you tank 30" wide. This is one powerful little light.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't wait to see some pics after your Razor comes in.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

got a Razor today. It for sure will decrease hydro bill, but for now I can not tell anything about it. Time will tell, but after T5s ....
it is 50% White and 7o% blue on the image, but I should mention that camera and my skills are very bad

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/picturejv.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That looks slick!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good. And not too blue. Very compact compared to T5 fixtures.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> That looks slick!


yes. the light is ~ 1/4" thick. Beautiful design

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I picked mine up today too Greg, Missed you buy a few hours.

Looks great, But the key thing is, What do you think of the Colour it puts out.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> I picked mine up today too Greg, Missed you buy a few hours.
> 
> Looks great, But the key thing is, What do you think of the Colour it puts out.


comparing to what? I liked T5s and now I should adjust to this one. I will send you tomorrow schedules for this light that I found on RC

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

on the second look I like this light. Even blues are better in comparison to other LEDs that I seen. wife is also OK with colors. (important factor, because she knows the price of this light)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally Greg!!!!!!!!! it was about time.
We will see what you think in few months time I hope is for good since you my friend are very picky


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice lights sig. I read up on the razor and it looked like a pretty good light. Will drop by sometime to check it out in person!


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

sig said:


> got a Razor today. It for sure will decrease hydro bill, but for now I can not tell anything about it. Time will tell, but after T5s ....
> it is 50% White and 7o% blue on the image, but I should mention that camera and my skills are very bad
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/picturejv.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Where did you order lights from? Do you get any shadows on side of tank?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Lights are from Flavio. This is 27" fixture and looks like perfect for the 36" long tank, even when I use legs, but I am planing to hung it ~ 1' and will see how it works.

All LPS responded very well for the light ( 40 White and 70 Blue) and I do not have any SPS in the thank for now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet! 
Love mine - got it 2 weeks ago from ORG. I am running at 30/40 right now and will slowly ramp it up so that I don't scare off the corals lol. I have it hung over my tank at about 9" - tank is 20" deep.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

liz said:


> Sweet!
> Love mine - got it 2 weeks ago from ORG. I am running at 30/40 right now and will slowly ramp it up so that I don't scare off the corals lol. I have it hung over my tank at about 9" - tank is 20" deep.


our old tanks were looking much better 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Our old ones in that your big one and my big one? Sometimes I miss the 8ft tank but most days I don't - the thing was huge and took up a lot of space lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Programmed the light now. Actually very cool. The controller splits period on the segments and gradually increase/ decrease percentage of the blue/white to reach next set point at the allocated time

This is 70 White - 90 Blue









*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good! Did you use the program that came with it or your own?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Be careful sig, led can bleach stuff very quick! In my experience start low and increase it slowly. 



PEWPEW!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thmh said:


> Be careful sig, led can bleach stuff very quick! In my experience start low and increase it slowly.
> PEWPEW!


Thanks Man. I seen these stories. Will see how it is going.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

liz said:


> Looks good! Did you use the program that came with it or your own?


my own (found on RC) starts it 12PM and going off of 23 PM. No lights during night and morning

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

thmh is right you have to tone them down - slow and steady my friend. 
Don't shock the corals or you will lose them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here is the schedule

1 - 12.00 A 0% B 0%
2 - 14.00 A 25% B 40%
3 - 16.00 A 50% B 75%
4 - 18.00 A 75% B 90%
5 - 20.00 A 65% B 90%
6 - 23.00 A 0% B 0%

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

This is mine as of tonight
1 - 8:00 A 0% B 0%
2 - 9:00 A 25% B 50%
3 - 12:00 A 75% B 100%
4 - 14:00 A 75% B 100%
5 - 18:00 A 45% B 75%
6 - 22:00 A 0% B 1%

Ill Post some pics tomorrow

Please keep in mind, I have had LEDS for 2 years now, This is why im running at 100% B


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

This is mine, i have been using AI sol blues for about a year now. I started off @ 5% whites and slowly increased it every week by 2% also i played around my blues and royal blue and this is what i found i enjoy the most. The only thing i regret is not shifting the high point to when i am home because ive grown to loving less amplify colour more. ps deep down inside i want T5s !

7:30am 25w/30b/45rb
9:00am 30w/30b/45rb
10:00am 60w/40b/55rb
2:00pm 30w/30b/45rb
3:00pm 25w/30b/45rb
4:00pm 0w/30b/45rb
12:00am 0w/15b/25rb
2:00am 0w/0b/0rb


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

"ps deep down inside i want T5s !"

In about a month, I'll give you a good price on a 6x39 Sunpower, if you want.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> "ps deep down inside i want T5s !"
> 
> In about a month, I'll give you a good price on a 6x39 Sunpower, if you want.


sounds good  but lets not hijack sig thread pm me with info


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thmh said:


> The only thing i regret is not shifting the high point to when i am home because ive grown to loving less amplify colour more. ps deep down inside i want T5s !


that is what I did. At least I will be able to see fishes in real colors for a few hours

16.00 A 50% B 75%
4 - *18.00 *A 75% B 90%
5 - *20.00* A 65% B 90%
6 - 23.00 A 0% B 0%
__________________

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> This is mine as of tonight
> 1 - 8:00 A 0% B 0%
> 2 - 9:00 A 25% B 50%
> 3 - 12:00 A 75% B 100%
> ...


Thanks J_P

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Today Will be my first with this on, So If i need to change anything Ill post it here too.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

thmh said:


> sounds good  but lets not hijack sig thread pm me with info


Sorry about that. Was a futile attempt at humour...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> Sorry about that. Was a futile attempt at humour...


don't worry guys. here is nothing to hijack ... New one will be soon

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Greg, do you find the colours on that fixture to be "natural?"

I know that this is something we talked about at Alex's place and I find that certain fixtures have a weird LED for their 10000k and 6500k.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Colors are not bad at all. I think even blue is more natural than on AI. I simple can not adjust my self to these.

you can always visit me to see this light - just send PM

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

